# Thomas Crecquillon Missa mort ma privé is perhaps one of the prettiest missa



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

There i said it... no words no taught just splendor gently falling on you as you spirit is carry away toward the highest of the heaven, thomas crecquillon has the key to this special place this special place in heaven, in other words if heaven exist is music play constantly.

The music is truty mystical, deeply religious in a way, have you been touch by the hands of gods so far now your chance pick this cd on hyperion called Mort ma privé, this is easily one of the prettiest missa of renaissance.

Please someone tell me something like?

I heard it it kill, it blew me away into oblivion of angelical harmonie and celestial melody, it bring me closer to god, or i was an atheist before i heard this now i beleive in him and i worship him.

Tell mister Rice how mutch you like his work, am i the only one overwelm by it utter brilliance
this music is great music of pure geneous, i gently caress the soul, it make me smile and im not even the smiling type.It reach into the inner core of your heart and soul.

Am i enought convincing allready by this cd pronto and hail this monsieur , for god sake may god bless thomas crecquillon at once ...

:angel:


----------

